# Hi. I'm new here



## JohnHuldt (Jul 29, 2014)

Hello everyone. First time on this site. My name is John Huldt. Rather handsome fella from Sweden. Been making my living in Los Angeles as a guitar player mostly but always been into composition and through happenstance ended up working more and more as a composer/arranger as of late. Stoked to be part of this community (thanks to Omar Fadel for guiding me here). 

If anyone wants to hear my stuff I got most of my guitar thingys on www.youtube.com/johnhuldt

and I've made this for my commercial scoring stuff: www.soundcloud.com/huldt

Thanks for reading this and I hope everyone is having a glorious day.


----------



## Wibben (Jul 30, 2014)

Välkommen!


----------



## JohnHuldt (Aug 9, 2014)

Tackar!


----------



## Resoded (Aug 9, 2014)

Welcome John!


----------



## JohnHuldt (Aug 15, 2014)

Mycket svenskar har. Trevligt


----------

